# Filtro Linkwitz-Riley estereo de 2 vías o mono de 3 vías



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2013)

Este filtro que les traigo es un diseño que he estado realizando hace tiempo para agregar algunas cosas interesantes aprendidas de los libros de D. Self. En esencia, es un filtro con la misma *filosofía* que el *Proyecto 09 de ESP*, pero ahí se acaban las similitudes.

Este filtro puede configurarse como STEREO x 2 vías o como MONO x 3 vías, y en todos los casos las secciones de filtrado son Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden (24 dB/octava). En el *archivo PDF adjunto* donde está el *esquemático* propuesto, verán que aparecen algunos "puntos" (P1, P2, P3, P4 y P5)que deben conectarse con cable (si... un puentecito) para determinar una u otra configuración, y aunque hay un par de posibilidades de conexión para lograr las 3 vías, les recomiendo MUY SERIAMENTE que sigan las indicaciones del PDF si es que pretenden lograr la mejor respuesta en amplitud y retardo de grupo.

Hasta acá... no hay mucho para decir, pero lo importante está en la etapa de entrada y de salida del sistema de filtros. En el diseño de ESP la entrada es un amplificador no-inversor con ganancia unitaria, mientras que las estapas de salida son amplificadore no-inversores con 6dB de ganancia y atenuación previa con presets (para ajustar el nivel de salida de cada etapa y adecuarla a la ganancia del amplificador de potencia y a la sensibilidad de los parlantes). En este diseño, la situación es muy diferente: la entrada es una etapa inversora con ganancia unitaria y la salida es *una etapa inversora con ganancia* comprendida entre -6 y 6dB, y configurada de forma tal que la variación en ganancia es lineal-en-dB con el giro del preset (siempre que no sea multivueltas.. jajaja). Es decir: en la etapa de salida de este diseño se controla la ganancia para lograr el ajuste, mientras que en el de ESP, la ganancia es fija y se controla el nivel de la señal que le llega a la etapa de salida.
Les adjunto también una planilla de cálculo (está en el .zip por que si nó, no lo permite) donde pueden cambiar los valores de las resistencias y el preset y ver como varía la ganancia en cada parte del giro del trimpot (consejo, las dos resistencias SIEMPRE son iguales )

Dado que los filtros son no-inversores, y que hay una inversión a la entrada y otra a la salida, el sistema mantiene la fase absoluta de la señal aplicada. Fíjense los esquemas a continuación:

*Estapa de entrada:*


*Etapa de salida:*


Como pueden ver, la configuración circuital es tan simple como la de ESP, pero tiene una performance mucho más alta en términos de THD y ruido. Esto se debe al uso de los NE5532 (por acá valen LO MISMO que los TL072, así que son muuuuy baratos), y la distorsión es muy reducida debido al uso de la configuración inversora, que no sufre de la distorsión por modo común que afecta a la configuración no-inversora.

En cuanto al PCB: el diseño ya está listo, pero AUN NO LO HE PROBADO, OK? Este diseño es una modificación del que usé *en este tema*, así que los filtros están probados y funcionan al 100%. La etapa de entrada y de salida están simuladas y probadas aparte de los filtros, y ambas funcionan a la perfección... así que solo resta probar la integración de todo el conjunto (que estoy seguro que vá a funcionar.... pero mejor verificarlo)

*Este PCB lo subo por si alguien quiere ir probándolo (está hecho con el KiCad, así que no tiene ninguna conexión pifiada a partir del esquemático). Por el momento, yo no tengo necesidad de probarlo por que no voy a cambiar los filtros del sistema 2.1, pero si a alguien le sirve.... pues adelante!!!

IMPORTANTE 1*
Este diseño está acoplado en DC, esto es: no tiene capacitores a la entrada ni a la salida. Dado que se conecta entre un pramplificador y varios amplis de potencia, no es necesario colocarlos en la medida que los diseños sean coherentes. Ante la duda, calculen y coloquen los caps que sean necesarios.

* IMPORTANTE 2*
Los componentes cuyo valor aparece como Rx y Cx son los que determinan la frecuencia de corte de cada filtro y para calcularlo pueden usar el programa que presenta ESP en su proyecto 09. Dependiendo de que filtro se trate deberán elegir pasa-bajos o pasa-altos y seleccionar el de 4º orden.

*LICENCIA:
*Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran, en forma  privada o comercial, gratuita o con cargo. Pero *DEBEN DARME EL CREDITO A MI* (deben decir que yo lo hice), si nó...es *ROBO*, está claro? O sea, no le borren donde dice *EZAVALLA* en el PCB. Si necesitan borrarlo para comercializarlo, entonces vamos a tener que discutir el precio*.

NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):* (esto va por si acaso...)
Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ*  y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de  aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a  la casa de alguien por usar este diseño, la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.

*CREDITS:*
Agradezco calurosamente a:


 A Mr. S. Linkwtiz por el diseño de los mejores filtros para audio.
 A Mr.  D. Self por el análisis hecho en señal débil y la determinación de ruido y THD en estos circuitos.
 A Mr. Rod Elliot por inspirarme en el layout del PCB.
 
Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2013)

Muy bueno Ez, se nota que te deleitan los filtros, ahora bien que hariamos sin ellos ? poco y nada.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> y la distorsión es muy reducida debido al uso de la configuración inversora, que no sufre de la distorsión por modo común que afecta a la configuración inversora.



Aca creo que va un ''no''     ( configuración inversora. )

Te falto agradecer al foro, por los bytes prestados 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Aca creo que va un ''no''     ( configuración inversora. )


Si señor!!! Debe decir:


> y la distorsión es muy reducida debido al uso de la configuración  inversora, que no sufre de la distorsión por modo común que afecta a la  configuración *NO-inversora*.


Gracias por marcar el error  . Ya está corregido!



detrakx dijo:


> Te falto agradecer al foro, por los bytes prestados


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2013)

Muy bueno Eduardo!!!

Una consulta: ¿hay alguna forma simple de implementar simultáneamente un roll-off fijo para las altas frecuencias en la etapa de salida?. Te lo consulto por si fuese necesario implementar en algún diseño específico una variación superior a esos - 6 dB a + 6 dB. En este caso, el corte es variable entre 157 KHz y 312 KHz aprox. Si la variación fuese de, por ejemplo, - 9 dB a + 9 dB, podría aparecer alguna suceptibilidad del circuito, si pretendemos reproducir sin atenuaciones marcadas hasta unos 16 kHz (que se da generalmente con un corte en 160 kHz). En este último caso quedarían cortes a 160 KHz y 451 KHz (este último bastante alto, por cierto).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola Diego!
No entiendo mucho lo que me estás preguntando  
Si querés limitar las altas frecuencias, lo mas simple es colocar las restricciones antes de estos filtros, cosa de que ellos solo se apliquen al rango de frecuencias que son de verdadero interés. De esa forma no hay cambios en este esquema y tenés un filtro externo que podés configurar a tu antojo en frecuencia de corte y en orden...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2013)

A lo que me refería es a la etapa de salida y su mecanismo de compensación (donde interviene C11A1)

Ver el archivo adjunto 99452

Es decir, que en la medida que precisemos ajustar la ganancia de esa etapa para adaptar a la sensibilidad de nuestros amplificadores y parlantes, se da una compensación variable también (producto de la existencia de C11A1). Para no "matar" la respuesta audible del extremo superior del espectro (16 KHz, por ejemplo, que suele ser nuestro límite cuando somos purretes) es que se fija C11A1 en función de la posición de mayor ganancia (+ 6 dB en tu esquema o cuando unimos 1 y 2 del pote o preset). Por lo general, si no nos queremos liar con analizar la estabilidad real del opamp a altas frecuencias con determinadas ganancias, no se suele equivocar por mucho cortando a unas 10 veces por encima de la frecuencia máxima audible (160 KHz) y el sistema, por lo general, queda estable (ojo!!!: es una solución meramente práctica, pero pueden haber excepciones).

Si la ganancia / atenuación necesaria fuese mayor (> 6 dB), la compensación puede no resultar efectiva (porque puede quedar a frecuencias muy altas con bajos valores de capacidad necesarios para ganancias altas y mínima atenuación en alta frecuencia audible).

Con esto puede quedar esa etapa solamente (ya que la de entrada es de ganancia fija) suceptible a oscilar en algún punto mayor a 0 dB y menor al máximo dB (+ 6 dB o lo que fuese).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2013)

Ahhh... ahora veo.
El tema es que no hay una especificación "cierta" del valor a usar para estabilizar el AO. Yo le puse 100pF por que anda bien en el rango de ganancia calculado (+/-6dB que es lo mas que yo he usado).
A mi juicio, está un poco sobre-compensado, pero el valor real casi que hay que ponerlo por prueba y error : hay veces que con 22pF es suficiente para estabilizarlo , pero con 100pF es completamente estable al menos estre +/- 12dB de ganancia que es lo mas que llegué a probar.
Si quieren reducir el cap de compensación... pues adelante! Pero no se olviden de verificar que el circuito se mantenga estable bajo cualquier condición... en especial la salida de alta frecuencia .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 5, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como pueden ver, la configuración circuital es tan simple como la de ESP, pero tiene una performance mucho más alta en términos de THD y ruido. Esto se debe al uso de los NE5532 (por acá valen LO MISMO que los TL072, así que son muuuuy baratos), y *la distorsión es muy reducida debido al uso de la configuración inversora, que no sufre de la distorsión por modo común que afecta a la configuración no-inversora*.



Me he quedado pensando en eso que resalté y si bien lo ví varias veces mencionado en varios sitios e incluso hace tiempo, no he podido ahora encontrar aún alguna demostración objetiva concreta con demostraciones matemáticas / físicas / mediciones que lo puedan afirmar. Lo peor que creo haberlo leído en alguna ocasión y no sé dónde (y creo que en esa oportunidad me habían quedado claras las razones, pero no las recuerdo). Lo que he recabado hasta ahora son textos con opiniones subjetivas sobre el caso y todo lo concerniente a "noise gain" como comparativa adicional en ambas configuraciones.

Si alguien tiene la amabilidad de subirlo (en el lugar que corresponda) le agradecería infinitamente.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si alguien tiene la amabilidad de subirlo (en el lugar que corresponda) le agradecería infinitamente.


Tratá de que te presten el libro de D. Self: "*Small Signal Audio Design*". En el capítulo 4, página 101, están las explicaciones de las distorsiones de los AO y las mediciones con un Audio Precision DPM!. El mismo comenta que este es un tema que no se toca en los libros y que tuvo que analizarlo haciendo las mediciones y toda la bola. Incluso creo que propone algunas posibles causas de los problemas y soluciones alternativas. Leelo por que es muy interesante lo que este hombre encuentra cuando mide y como hace el análisis (que pinta totalmente razonable).
Y no, no hay ecuaciones para este análisis por que la configuración interna de entrada de los AO solo es conocida al 100% por los fabricantes...


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 31, 2013)

hice un pcb del proyecto 123 de ESP:
http://sound.westhost.com/project123.htm
que es mas economco que el supuer aporte de EZ digo para personas no tan exigentes ja ja 

no soy tan bueno para estas cosas de los pcb's que les parece?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2013)

Se lo vé bastante bien....
Solo que hay una resistencia sin nombre (tal vez sea R4 o R9) que tiene un extremo que "parece" no estar conectado. Por lo demás, todo parece estar OK.


----------



## fermin luna (Ago 12, 2015)

Hola a todys, unas preguntas: 

1- No está mal que tengamos publicada una pcb de esp? 
2- Puedo poner TL072 donde irían los NE5532? 

Hice los pre y la power...falta la parte del filtrado y los retardos... GRACIAS Dr. Zoidberg por tanto 

Que sigan bien!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2015)

fermin luna dijo:


> Hola a todys, unas preguntas:
> 
> 1- No está mal que tengamos publicada una pcb de esp?
> 2- Puedo poner TL072 donde irían los NE5532?
> ...



No es un pcb de ESP. El circuito es diferente y tiene - en teoria - mejor performance.
El diseño de los filtros es de Linkwitz y Riley. Las etapas de entrada y salida son diferentes a las de ESP.
No estamos violando nada...

Tenes que usar los 5532 si vas a trabajar con valores de resistencia bajos como en el esquema. Si subis de 10K podes usar los TL072.

De nada!!!!


----------



## fermin luna (Ago 12, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es un pcb de ESP. El circuito es diferente y tiene - en teoria - mejor performance.
> El diseño de los filtros es de Linkwitz y Riley. Las etapas de entrada y salida son diferentes a las de ESP.
> No estamos violando nada...



qué torpeza la mía! me expresé mal.. me estaba queriendo referir a la publicación del compañero osk_rin!!

por lo de los TL, gracias por el centro... si meto ése gol, en una de ésas te vuelvo a molestar! 

salud!!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 13, 2015)

Hola Edu, me había olvidado de este tema! es justo lo que necesito ya que estoy por armar los subs (2, uno por canal) para los monitores y necesito un crossover activo para cortar los subs en pasabajos y los monitores en pasoalto (el mid y el tweeter se siguen cortando con el crossover pasivo). Después del tiempo pasado desde que diseñaste este crossover, ¿sigue siendo lo mejor en tu opinión para esta tarea o hay algo que lo reemplaza?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2015)

Hola Juan!!! Que gusto "verte" de nuevo!!
Mira... si vas a meter un sub, este esquema es lo que mejor te separa al sub del baffle mid-hi. Tiene fase coherente y corta en cuarto orden.
Pero me parece que si vas a usarlo para cortar tus baffles con un par de subs, creo que vale la pena un estudio un poquito mas profundo.
Yo miraria la curva de impedancia de tus baffles y de los subs para saber si hay que corregir con la LT para ayudar o no a la integracion. Si el Beringher te permite compensacion temporal, este analisis podria postergarse, pero si nó habria que tantearlo ahora.
Y tambien habria que saber si eliminar el refuerzo del piso o no.
Que ideas tenes al respecto??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2015)

fermin luna dijo:


> qué torpeza la mía! me expresé mal.. me estaba queriendo referir a la publicación del compañero osk_rin!!


Ahhh... no hay problema.
Y el proyecto de ESP cuyo PCB diseñó osk_rin no tiene PCB publicada, sino que es mas un circuito recomendado que un proyecto real. No creo que haya problema en ese contexto!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 14, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Juan!!! Que gusto "verte" de nuevo!!
> Mira... si vas a meter un sub, este esquema es lo que mejor te separa al sub del baffle mid-hi. Tiene fase coherente y corta en cuarto orden.
> Pero me parece que si vas a usarlo para cortar tus baffles con un par de subs, creo que vale la pena un estudio un poquito mas profundo.
> Yo miraria la curva de impedancia de tus baffles y de los subs para saber si hay que corregir con la LT para ayudar o no a la integracion. Si el Beringher te permite compensacion temporal, este analisis podria postergarse, pero si nó habria que tantearlo ahora.
> ...



 Hola Edu!, con el Behringer puedo modificar la respuesta dejándola plana (osea, eliminando el refuerzo del piso), asimismo, puedo generar la TL con el mismo.
 La integración esta complicada, ya que se me suma en el canal del monitor la caída natural mas la del filtro, pero como la F3 de los monitores esta a 50hz y pienso cortar a unos 80hz no va a molestar tanto, igual, puedo llegar a realizar algún toque con el ultracurve...
 No quiero usar la caída natural de 12db/oct sumándole un filtro de 12db/oct  ya que la excursión me limita el SPL máximo del sistema (y quiero que logre SPL alto con muy baja distorsión), de ahí a cortar un poquito mas arriba.

 Ya vamos a ver que hago, estuve viendo potencias que vienen con DSP integrado, tal vez con esto no me tengo que romper tanto la cabeza....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola Edu!, con el Behringer puedo modificar la respuesta dejándola plana (osea, eliminando el refuerzo del piso), asimismo, puedo generar la TL con el mismo.


 



juanfilas dijo:


> La integración esta complicada, ya que se me suma en el canal del monitor la caída natural mas la del filtro, pero como la F3 de los monitores esta a 50hz y pienso cortar a unos 80hz no va a molestar tanto, igual, puedo llegar a realizar algún toque con el ultracurve...
> No quiero usar la caída natural de 12db/oct sumándole un filtro de 12db/oct  ya que la excursión me limita el SPL máximo del sistema (y quiero que logre SPL alto con muy baja distorsión), de ahí a cortar un poquito mas arriba.


Ahí podés usar la LT al revés... para subir la F3 a 80Hz con un Qb=0.7 y ahí meter un Butterworth de 2º orden a 80Hz. Así logras un LR acústico de 24 dB/oct en 80 Hz, no tenés drama de SPL y simplificás la integración cortando el sub a 80 Hz con un LR pasabajos .
Es mas lío explicarlo que hacerlo, pero así integré los tweeters con los mids en mi bafflecitos y andan que son un caño...


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 14, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahí podés usar la LT al revés... para subir la F3 a 80Hz con un Qb=0.7 y ahí meter un Butterworth de 2º orden a 80Hz. Así logras un LR acústico de 24 dB/oct en 80 Hz, no tenés drama de SPL y simplificás la integración cortando el sub a 80 Hz con un LR pasabajos .
> Es mas lío explicarlo que hacerlo, pero así integré los tweeters con los mids en mi bafflecitos y andan que son un caño...



Me gusta la idea, no se me había ocurrido. veremos veremos... primero hay que armar el/los subs...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2015)

De que tamaño de parlante tenés pensado hacer los subs???


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 14, 2015)

Juan estoy averiguando para traerme una Inuke 3000 dsp, por lo que vengo viendo podes hacer cualquier cosa con ese bicho. y pesa solo 3 kilos 

Tenes algun precio visto ya?


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 14, 2015)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Juan estoy averiguando para traerme una Inuke 3000 dsp, por lo que vengo viendo podes hacer cualquier cosa con ese bicho. y pesa solo 3 kilos
> 
> Tenes algun precio visto ya?



Hola Cyber, estaba pensando en la misma potencia! 

Edu, voy a meter dos de 18", en la lista esta uno de 21" pero va a ser mucho mejor dos de 18... principalmente para matar nodos, en ambos casos los voy a usar en "baja señal / baja excursión" por el tamaño, por lo que las distorsiones deberían ser bajísimas. El de 21" tienta por lo imponente del parlante, pero el bafle ya queda de un tamaño no tan manejable para un living de 20m2.
Los otros los escondo fácil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2015)

Que lindo!!!!!!
Yo tengo dos ped0rros de doce pulgadas... y sobran... pero sobran maaaaaal!!!!
Y eso que atenuan en 6dB el nivel de los subs...


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 14, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que lindo!!!!!!
> Yo tengo dos ped0rros de doce pulgadas... y sobran... pero sobran maaaaaal!!!!
> Y eso que atenuan en 6dB el nivel de los subs...



La peor parte es que mis monitores son de 86db de sensibilidad y estos parlantes andan en 98db... por lo cual, con unos 2 o 4w me sobra para alimentarlos en escuchas normales  (considerando los picos  ).
Pero... si queremos recrear algún concierto en vivo de cualquier banda de rock... es lindo tener "db´s de mas" jeje.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 15, 2015)

2 x 18" para un living?? Wow! cabe una expresión inadecuada referida a las heces ....


----------



## fermin luna (May 6, 2018)

Queridos foristas, buenas. Hoy terminé de hacer el montaje. Estaba jugando con una copia prestada del Smaart y un piezoeléctrico berreta que conozco bastante bien. La verdad, anda hermoso! 

El preamplificador es Preamplificador Monoaural + PCB, 
Las potencias son Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs
La fuente es la misma para todo: 12-0-12 VCA 10A.
El montaje lo hizo un duende desprolijo. 

La pregunta que tengo para hacer es... ta bien que calienten los NE5532? Los TL se mantienen frescos. 
Todo lo demás impecable, hermosa placa!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2018)

Nono, no esta nada bien que se clienten los 5532. La unica vez que se me ha calentado un 5532 nuevo es por que estaba fallado, pero los demas estaban frios.
Si es normal que esten "apenas tibios" si los alimentas con +/-15V por que tienen un consumo estatico mas alto que los TL pero no es normal que se calienten.


----------



## fermin luna (May 6, 2018)

Gracias Dr.
Sí... en rigor, están tibios. 

Lo que debe estar pasando es que la temperatura ambiente por éstos días es de 20º aún a medianoche. 

Están nuevos, medí continuas y señales a lo largo de toda la cadena, (a oído porque me estaría faltando un osciloscopio). El sonido es límpido e intenso. Nadie podría decir que hay algo mal. Lo probé todo el día con música de lo más variada y desde fuentes distintas. Menos mal que hice dos plaquetas!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2018)

Medi la tension de alimentacion en los terminales de los 5532. Mientras mas cercana esté del limite practico de +/-17V mas tibios se va a poner...


----------



## fermin luna (May 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Medi la tension de alimentacion en los terminales de los 5532. Mientras mas cercana esté del limite practico de +/-17V mas tibios se va a poner...



+-17.1 estables. ¡@#$%!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2018)

fermin luna dijo:


> +-17.1 estables. ¡@#$%!


Ya me parecia. Mete un par de reguladores de +/-12V.
En teoria soportan +/-22V pero para los TI que abundan no hay muchas garantias...


----------



## fermin luna (May 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya me parecia. Mete un par de reguladores de +/-12 o +/-15V.
> En teoria soportan +/-22V pero para los TI que abundan no hay muchas garantias...



Sip... debo implementar una rama con 7x15's. Es extremadamente inconfortable sentir los operacionales levantar temperatura. 

Y ésto pide a gritos subwoofer.

  ...Tengo otra placa de éstas, y dos Crossover Linkwitz-Riley para sistemas 2.1

¿Reformo ésta para tres vías, agregando la otra..., o meto el 2.1 entre el pre y el otro crossover? ¿Qué sugieren?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2018)

Usa 7x12 por que no te alcanza la tension de entrada para regular sin problemas.
Si vas a meter un sub podes usar la otra placa que hiciste para que te queden 2x3 vias y sumas los dos canales del sub ajustando ambos potes para conseguir la mitad de lo que hayas calculado. Cuando los unas se sumaran y te daran el valor correcto. La suma se hace juntando los canales con una resistencia serie de 2K2 cada una.
O pone dos subs...


----------



## clpkl (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola Ezavalla, tengo la intención de construir este crossover para cortar 500Hz y 5000HZ, ¿alguna recomendación especial?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2020)

clpkl dijo:


> ¿alguna


Si, que leas todo el hilo antes de encarar el trabajo.


----------



## clpkl (Sep 20, 2020)

¡Jaja, entonces está a la mano! ¡Gracias por proporcionar el crossover!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2020)

clpkl dijo:


> ¡Jaja, entonces está a la mano! ¡Gracias por proporcionar el crossover!


Mi consejo sería
1) Lee todo el tema
2) Vuelve a leer todo el tema
3) Si consideras que lo comprendiste te lo pones a armar
    Si consideras que NO comprendiste algo en específico consultas por eso en particular


----------



## clpkl (Sep 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi consejo sería
> 1) Lee todo el tema
> 2) Vuelve a leer todo el tema
> 3) Si consideras que lo comprendiste te lo pones a armar
> Si consideras que NO comprendiste algo en específico consultas por eso en particular



¡¡Gracias, gracias, gracias!!


----------



## fermin luna (Feb 14, 2021)

Hola gente linda del foro! Quiero hacer un sistema para 1x3 bandas y dos placas... y noto la incongruencia de que tengo 4 salidas y voy a necesitar tres. 
Me estoy por poner a estudiarlo, pero para corroborar la información le quería preguntar al autor, o a quienes tengan presente el circuito, puntualmente ésto: 
 ¿Cómo se reasignan las salidas para cada banda? ? Si alguien lo hizo le agradecería alguna foto de referencia, para ver cómo queda.  

 ¡Gracias desde ya! Saludos a todxs


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2021)

fermin luna dijo:


> hola gente linda del foro! quiero hacer un sistema para 1x3 bandas y dos placas... y noto la incongruencia de que tengo 4 salidas y voy a necesitar tres. me estoy por poner a estudiarlo, pero para corroborar la información le quería preguntar al autor, o a quienes tengan presente el circuito, puntualmente ésto: ¿cómo se reasignan las salidas para cada banda? ? si alguien lo hizo le agradecería alguna foto de referencia, para ver cómo queda. ¡gracias desde ya! saludos a todxs


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*

Tal como dice el texto al principio este sistema se puede configurar como *2 vías stereo* o *3 vías monoaural*, en este caso un etapa de filtrado sobra

Si te estás refiriendo al diagrama del inicio del tema, este posee salidas *HiLEFT & MidLEFT* y lo mismo para el otro canal *HiRIGHT & MidRIGTH *lo que suman *4 *en total en modo estéreo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2021)

fermin luna dijo:


> quiero hacer un sistema para 1x3 bandas


Y que viene siendo un sistema de 1x3 bandas ????


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que viene siendo un sistema de 1x3 bandas ????



Supongo que se referirá a un tri-amplificado


----------



## fermin luna (Feb 14, 2021)

Gracias por sus respuestas. Perdón Fogonazo, no volverá a suceder.

Respecto de la situación que pregunto, me estaba queriendo referir a que estoy que necesito emplear el proyecto que da apertura a éste hilo; siendo actualmente la opción en uso, la que aprovecha todos los operacionales y todas las salidas: estéreo x 2 vías.

Habiendo elegido entonces la frecuencia de cruce *4698Hz.* y elegido los componentes, el proceso de montaje fue "como por un tubo", es decir lineal y sin problemas, aún para alguien como yo que maneja lo básico de electrónica.

En la foto publicada el día 6 de mayo de 2018 mostraba ese montaje de prueba, que funcionó bien pero era muy poco satisfactoria la escucha. Habiendo cambiado el cruce a *4585Hz. *el resultado lo encontré harto satisfactorio. 

Pero igualmente, ha quedado incompleto puesto que si bien la sensación física de los medios es sorprendentemente agradable, las octavas inferiores están por completo ausentes. 

Razón por la cual he decidido dejar ese montaje de lado y rehacer el proyecto, con dos placas nuevas en su configuración de tres vías mono. Y me encontré con que no sé como se hace. Asique lo voy a estudiar, pero de paso les pregunto para ir apuntalando la información... ya que además de ignoto soy bastante inseguro, je. 

Gracias por su tiempo, y por compartir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2021)

fermin luna dijo:


> Razón por la cual he decidido dejar ese montaje de lado y rehacer el proyecto, con dos placas nuevas en su configuración de tres vías mono. Y me encontré con que no sé como se hace.


En el archivo *FiltroLRHiFi-sch-1.pdf* del primer post del tema abajo a la izquierda está el lo que se debe hacer para configurarlo en una u otra forma:


Es eso lo que estás consultando?????


----------



## fermin luna (Feb 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el archivo *FiltroLRHiFi-sch-1.pdf* del primer post del tema abajo a la izquierda está el lo que se debe hacer para configurarlo en una u otra forma:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262288
> 
> Es eso lo que estás consultando?????


Tiene que ver con éso. O sea, sí pero no. Es lo que ahí _no _dice. Me explico:

Según la serigrafía y el modo en que está nomenclado el proyecto, hacerlo de dos vías estéreo no me generó a mí en particular, y supongo que a nadie en general, ninguna interrogante. Me parece que está lo suficientemente claro.

Pero a la hora de modificarle los puentes, y de disponerlo en modo de tres vías mono, las salidas _cambian _de nombre y de *función*; los operacionales no se usan todos, y sus componentes asociados tampoco. Es decir, la placa se verá muy distinta de como se ve ahora.

 Es en ése marco que al surgirme la inquietud decidí consultarles. Lejos estoy de querer ahorrarme labor alguna. Es que quiero hacer las cosas bien y sé que yo solo no podría llegar a un resultado correcto. 

Mi duda concretamente es, (perdón que la repita),: ¿Cómo se reasignan las salidas para cada banda? También serviría mucho verlo si alguien lo hizo y le pudiera sacar una foto. Saludos y gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 14, 2021)

Fermin Luna
La indicación que te ha dado el Dr. es correcta.



fermin luna dijo:


> ........
> Pero a la hora de modificarle los puentes, y de disponerlo en modo de tres vías mono, las salidas _cambian _de nombre y de *función*; los operacionales no se usan todos, y sus componentes asociados tampoco. Es decir, la placa se verá muy distinta de como se ve ahora.
> .....


Si bien los operacionales no se usan todos, uno de ellos queda conectado aislado pero .......

...... como forma parte de *U1* lamentablemente seguirá permaneciendo en la plaqueta y es sabido que los operacionales no pueden quedar con sus entradas  "*+"* y "*-"* en el aire así que se deben mantener los componentes asociados (2 resistencias y un capacitor).

La placa prácticamente se seguirá viendo igual.




fermin luna dijo:


> .......
> 
> Pero a la hora de modificarle los puentes, y de disponerlo en modo de tres vías mono, las salidas _cambian _de nombre y de *función*;  ........


En esta parte no puedo ayudarte dado que soy hipoacúsico, pero tu tienes un oído bien afilado y las salidas se conectan con conectores que no es ningún problema cambiarlos de posición una vez armado y probado.

Agrego, mirando el archivo *FiltroLRHiFi-sch-1.pdf* del primer post la única salida que puede cambiar de nombre es *High Right* ya que en las otras 3 salidas (a decir verdad en ninguna de las 4 salidas) no se cambian valores de componentes de los filtros activos.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2021)

fermin luna dijo:


> Mi duda concretamente es, (perdón que la repita),: ¿Cómo se reasignan las salidas para cada banda?


Ahhhhhh....pero es fácil, solo hay que seguir el circuito:
High Left --> High.
Mid Left --> No se usa.
High Right --> Mid
Mid Right --> Bass
y hay que recalcular todos los filtros por que ahora el Bass es un pasabajo de 4º orden y el Mid es un pasabanda de octavo orden (cuarto para el pasabajos y cuarto para el pasa-altos).


----------

